# useful post surgery info / for dummies



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Since I felt that if this information may be of use. It could be generated as a sticky.

http://m.endocrinediseases.org/thyroid/surgery_recovery.shtml

http://surgery.about.com/od/aftersurgery/a/AfterSurgery.htm

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1112908/

These articles I felt may help someone,such as with my mode of concerns.

It was nice knowing everyone.

Thank you for the time I had on here.


----------

